# F5d9230-4 repeater possible?



## threestripebran (Mar 21, 2011)

well i recently found an old wireless g + mimo router that i had forgotten i had and was wondering if it was possible to turn this into a repeater or broadcast an already existing wifi connection to make it stronger. also the connection in question is not on a belking router if that makes any difference. thanks in advance!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Lots of how tos on the web concerning using a wireless router as an AP. Don't believe you can use that as a wireless repeater out of the box but you could check to see if there is a DD-WRT firmware update that would give it that feature.


----------

